
Ask HN: What are some good free CRM tools? - tstegart
I'm just ramping up my sales for our digital magazine and I'm looking for ways to keep track of potential and actual customers, who I've contacted and then (hopefully), track invoices and sales. Any good free tools out there I should be aware of? Right now I used Xobni for email and an Excel spreadsheet to track names and potential customers.
======
ig1
Why free ? - there's plenty of low-price SaaS CRM packages out there and the
cost should be easily recouped by increased sales. And if it's not going to
increase customers, why are you doing it ?

~~~
tstegart
I didn't realize there were a lot of low cost options when I asked. I'm also
not sure what I need, so it was a general question about what people on HN
find helpful in terms of making sales.

------
gadders
Capsule CRM (<http://www.capsulecrm.com>) has a free plan with Google Apps,
and integrates with other systems for invoicing etc.

------
endyourif
SalesForce is probably by far one of the best ones out there. Of course it's
not free, but the pricing starts as low as $5/month that should still help
serve your needs.

~~~
eckyptang
It's good but it's hard to get rid of if you get fed up with it, which you
will, rapidly.

------
swalberg
Fat Free CRM - <http://www.fatfreecrm.com/> is an open source Rails based CRM
that's pretty flexible.

~~~
tstegart
So I would run this myself? Does anyone on HN use this?

------
amarcus
I would recommend Zoho CRM + Invoice. They have a free plan and it does
exactly what you are after.

~~~
tstegart
Their site looks interesting and the pricing looks good. Do you use them at
the moment?

~~~
amarcus
Yes. We are using a few products from the Zoho Suite. We initially started on
the free plan. That was a while ago and right now we have around 15 users.

The great thing about Zoho is that it can scale as your product does. If you
get big, you don't need to start shopping for a better crm...you can continue
to use zoho and just start purchasing required modules / user licenses.

------
niccl
and stay away from SugarCRM if you ever want to do any customisation. The code
base is horrific (at least, to be fair it was around version 5.x. I haven't
looked since, because those versions burnt so much

~~~
zeruch
Given the amount of customization SugarCRM has out in the wild (including some
really nice add-ons from partners) I'd be curious to talk about what you
experienced, and to see if where we've gone since (we're near the release of
6.6 btw) addresses your issues.

I think we have a great product with a lot of flexibility.

Yes, I work for SugarCRM (I'm in product management), and yes I am actually
interested in knowing about what you experienced. jarruda@sugarcrm.com

